# How can you tell if a guy likes you



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

what the title says lol yes im bored


----------



## yus786 (Sep 14, 2007)

he pisses u off


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2007)

*@ Topic & OP*

omglol, nice.


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow the guy I like must be in love with me then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I'm in a situation where I can't tell either. I need guys to be totally blatant with me. Kinda sucks.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 15 2007, 02:17 AM)]*@ Topic & OP*
> 
> omglol, nice.


but srsly how


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll spill the secret beans of knowledge and wisdom later, after lunch...


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a guy, and typically when I like a girl, I act in this way:

* Still able to talk to her, but I may stutter talk a little bit.  Not like a true stutter but just like I'm a little nervous.

* Willingness to pretty much bend over backward to help her out (which of course ends up in me being easy to use)

* May have a hard time making eye contact, tendency to look away or toward the ground.

* Sends you safe little conversation starters, whether this be through text, e-mail or in person.  Things that are in hopes to get you talking but are relatively light in nature as to not get too deep too soon.

Anyways, those are mine, obviously all guys are different, so some may still go the route of teasing.  I'm not sure that teasing is a good way to do it, but  I hear some still do that.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 15 2007, 02:23 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2.31am here closer for breakie for me haha


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I'm a guy, and typically when I like a girl, I act in this way:
> 
> * Still able to talk to her, but I may stutter talk a little bit.Â Not like a true stutter but just like I'm a little nervous.
> 
> ...



nah teasing is bad


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a guy, and typically when I like a girl, I act in this way:
> ...



Yeah, without knowing your age, it's kinda hard to tell.  I think that may be the younger guys that do that.  *shrug*


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...




I be 24 years - an old fart haha


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

24 eh?  Not that old  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm only a year behind, but I think for this forum we may be on the older side of things.


----------



## Flozem (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I'm a guy, and typically when I like a girl, I act in this way:
> 
> * Still able to talk to her, but I may stutter talk a little bit.Â Not like a true stutter but just like I'm a little nervous.
> 
> ...



What he said....


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> 24 eh?Â Not that oldÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl u got msn?


----------



## Icarus (Sep 14, 2007)

"OMG A GIRL IN 'TEMP !!! OH MAN I GOTTA PM HER AND GET HER MSN D; BUT DAYUM, SHE'S IN AUSTRALIA. KAY KAY, FROM NOW ON, I'M SAVING MONEY ON A PLANE TICKET !!11!!1"

^
|
|

Typical male GBAtemper =]


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> "OMG A GIRL IN 'TEMP !!! OH MAN I GOTTA PM HER AND GET HER MSN D; BUT DAYUM, SHE'S IN AUSTRALIA. KAY KAY, FROM NOW ON, I'M SAVING MONEY ON A PLANE TICKET !!11!!1"
> 
> ^
> |
> ...


LULWAT


----------



## Icarus (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "OMG A GIRL IN 'TEMP !!! OH MAN I GOTTA PM HER AND GET HER MSN D; BUT DAYUM, SHE'S IN AUSTRALIA. KAY KAY, FROM NOW ON, I'M SAVING MONEY ON A PLANE TICKET !!11!!1"
> ...


LULZ nothing. U GUT MSN?


----------



## nephdj (Sep 14, 2007)

normally the guy becomes clumsy


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(nephdj @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> normally the guy becomes clumsy


cant say ive seen that one


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nephdj @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > normally the guy becomes clumsy
> ...


You haven't met me then.  I don't so much as get clumsy physically as I do mentally.  I have a hard time getting my words straight.  It just happened about 20 min ago.  This girl I've dug for a long time came up and I knew what to say (it was work related, people) but I just had a hard time getting it out!


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(nephdj @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...


poor thing


----------



## lagman (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> what the title says lol yes im boredÂ



He smiles every time you smile.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what the title says lol yes im boredÂ
> ...


thats true


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 14, 2007)

Every guy acts differently. How can you find out if a guy like you? You muster up some courage, tell him you like him, and see how he responds. Most guys can't tell when girls like them either, so everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Every guy acts differently. How can you find out if a guy like you? You muster up some courage, tell him you like him, and see how he responds. Most guys can't tell when girls like them either, so everyone is in the same boat.


Well its not exactly that i have a guy in mind i was just curious is all,


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Every guy acts differently. How can you find out if a guy like you? You muster up some courage, tell him you like him, and see how he responds. Most guys can't tell when girls like them either, so everyone is in the same boat.
> ...


Gotcha. Then I guess my real answer is, I have no idea because even as a guy I don't know how guys act differently around girls they like. I think I'm just nice to them, but then again I'm also nice to my female, platonic friends. Maybe there is no answer, but there probably are clues.

That smiling when you smile is probably a good clue. If you find someone staring deeply into your eyes, that might be a good clue to lol, but like someone above said some guys get clumsy so they may actually avoid staring into your eyes which is an example of why this kind of think is so murky and confusing.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok er... You're 24 and you haven't had enough experience to have a general idea? XD


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...


or perhaps its just like a chocolate cake. you know you want one but you can never get it and when you already have one others come to you like moths to a flame


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 14, 2007)

I become more of a retard then I am now


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> I become more of a retard then I am now


Well on the upside you may at least get her laughing and relax her then you could even talk to her more easily


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Ok er... You're 24 and you haven't had enough experience to have a general idea? XD



I'm 23 and I've only ever had one girlfriend.  What does this say about me?  Maybe that I don't jump into a relationship with every other girl I meet?  Maybe?


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok er... You're 24 and you haven't had enough experience to have a general idea? XD
> ...


play nice now kiddies


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

Simple. Have you caught him peering in your window late at night?  Have you seen him taking your picture from far away? These are true signs you have an admirer. Have you ever got a phone call and the guy just breathes heavy? Check the caller ID, it might be your next boyfriend. If he is truly romantic and he wants to let you know he likes you, he might send you a pigs heart or a dead cat.


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> ...



I'm no kid ma'am.


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 14, 2007)

To get a straight forward answer, just ask that guy.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I become more of a retard then I am now
> ...


actually thats exactly what happens


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah but see, if you aren't careful, you get locked into the dreaded friend category.  Can't say how many times I've liked a girl but then was so nice or whatever, that I became big brother, effectively locking me out of her panties forever.  Heed this warning, my friend.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...


I know I'm just shit stirring


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 14, 2007)

hum you know in my case.. "i know he likes me but i dont want to admit it because i dont want to get hurt (because there is still possibility that he doesnt really likes me, but actually its quite obvious that he likes me)"  happens more often rather having no clue whether a guy likes me or not... XD.. hum.. hope u get it.

annoyingly.. most of the guys i've been closed with tend to tease me (im 21 now).. i wonder why. even my bf tease me a looooooot.


----------



## Garcia (Sep 14, 2007)

When a guy likes you, you will feel it in his pants.






G~


----------



## lagman (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> ..
> 
> annoyingly.. most of the guys i've been closed with tend to tease me (im 21 now).. i wonder why. even my bf tease me a looooooot.



It's funny, and it's a good way to avoid the routine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...and we're all perpetual kids.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...




wats new lol


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 14, 2007)

It's all about tatics. each guy have their own.
Usually, I follow the Path of the Uninterested Ninja. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it's not a direct answer to your question, but maybe it helps a little:
In my view, it depends on how other guys behave with you. If you are a girl that has a lot of guys around you, all clearly interested in you (and it clear that you know that), I show no interest. I will not compete directly like the scum. It's all about catch the attention and have something different. When we talk, of course I'll be nice, but not too nice like the others. I think that looking deeply in the eyes (in tactical moments, not always like a psycho) helps.

If you don't have fans all around you all the time, the best - I belive, is a similar aproach, but I can be nicer, showing a little more that I enjoy beeing with the girl, but never let her be certain of nothing, but in the right moment, when you see an open spot, I "attack" (stepping really closer to her, asking her out, kissing her, depends on the situation and progress).

It's very rare I just ask a girl out with no "warning". I am shy, so It's very hard to me to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Usually I just do it when I belive that surprise factor will be effective.

Oh, I am not so cold to do all that stuff with a girl that I am liking without having some problems, be silly or wihout have inner struggles, but I try keep that tracks in mind, because I observed more success "using" those ways. That's me nowadays, at least.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 14, 2007)

Ozzyzak: I haven't had too much experience, but I have a general idea by just observing what tends to happen in those situations.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 14, 2007)

I really don't understand why people say they get nervous...by people I mean men or boys. If there is a girl I am attracted to I just be me and let the dice roll where they may. She don't like me I roll on..she does...well then rock on....but there is no need to be nervous or clumsy. If I like I chick I ask her out to dinner and drinks...thats about it. 

"What's going on sexy?" 
"No much"
"So listen how bout me and you go out for a bite to eat and maybe grab some drinks afterward?"
Get hit with 3 answers:
"I'd love to" = Yes
"I'd love to but I had plans to go out with the girls" = No but I like you as a friend and don't want to hurt your feelings
"Fuck off and die" = No and she thinks your a scum bag....maybe you shouldn't have drawn a smiley face on your penis and let it hang out of your pants while asking her out.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 14, 2007)

Its true that its fun.. XD but maybe because i watched too many Japanese dramas XD.. i want a guy to be funny and entertaining BUT can be romantic sometimes.. >_>...

be careful of girls that like to read shoujo manga and watching Japanese drama.. they have high expectation..


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Its true that its fun.. XD but maybe because i watched too many Japanese dramas XD.. i want a guy to be funny and entertaining BUT can be romantic sometimes.. >_>...
> 
> be careful of girls that like to read shoujo manga and watching Japanese drama.. they have high expectation..


i read that stuff but i dont think i have high expectations lol


----------



## heyyouguys (Sep 14, 2007)

how old of a person are you into or trying to attract? Older, younger, same age-ish? As that would change how a man or boy would handle themselves around you.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its true that its fun.. XD but maybe because i watched too many Japanese dramas XD.. i want a guy to be funny and entertaining BUT can be romantic sometimes.. >_>...
> ...


Speaking of which, I want a Nakatsu type of guy (from HanaKimi dorama, not manga)...


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(heyyouguys @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> how old of a person are you into or trying to attract? Older, younger, same age-ish? As that would change how a man or boy would handle themselves around you.


Most guys I know are younger than me but im not trying to attract anyone really. I was told this certain guy likes me and I was just curious to see if there was any truth in it without asking him directly coz i dont want to ruin our friendship in case he doesnt


----------



## Neko (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what the title says lol yes im bored
> ...



Oh yes I know that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I just liked her like a friend. xD
But I've had to smile the whole time while talking. >_>
And that is extremly weird because I don't look that happy normally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone thinks I'm sad. xD


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 14, 2007)

Usually if a guy likes you he will try to get closer to you, maybe send you txts, try to hang out with you in school(but you're not in school anymore, are you?)


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 14, 2007)

They try to do things that will end in them spending more time with you.

Offering to help you out alot

Starting convos about your intrests

checking ur ass out as u walk off


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Speaking of which, I want a Nakatsu type of guy (from HanaKimi dorama, not manga)...



=D me too.. wonder why the girls in drama always end up with the cold guy.. poor nakatsu.. 

princess_snezy.. u have to describe what kind of guy he is (or i missed that information O,o)...
hum, its easier to figure it out when a guys like u if they are the normal type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (u know the one that do nice stuff for u if they likes u).. but dont forget there is also the shy type.. the type that avoid to look at u sometimes cos they're too nervous too do that.. XD. Oh yea i think guys tend to do little sometimes unnoticeable sweet stuff to the girl he likes.. pay attention to how he treats other girls.. and compare it to how he treats u.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 15, 2007)

just ask him if he likes you ffs. it wont ruin your friendship :S


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> just ask him if he likes you ffs. it wont ruin your friendship :S


Are you on medication? Fucking flirt with him till he feels safe squeezing your boobies. If he does and giggles, he likes you.


----------



## jackb (Sep 15, 2007)

great advice


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 15, 2007)

If you look at him, and he is looking at you but he suddenly turns away as you look at him is one way.

I couldn't figure out how to write that in proper English


----------



## Da Foxx (Sep 15, 2007)

Males are stupid. They can't tell when a girl like them. Take an example of me. What you should do is hint him that you like him. Make sure he knows that you don't have a bf and give him hugs when you meet him and when you go. This may take time but you have to wait till he gets it.



QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what the title says lol yes im boredÂ
> ...



Thats not true. Go up to random people and smile. You will usually get a smile back from them even if you don't know them. LOL


----------



## brunno537 (Sep 15, 2007)

well, pay attention at the signs that will appear like...
-Eye contact
-Kind of the conversation
-If the person will offer help about anything that you may ask
-If the person likes to touch you( a simple contact/touch between 2 persons is very important)
-try not to be lost about Love and this things because lots and lots of people  become blind about love!!
-one last thing, take your own time.....


----------



## iwakura (Sep 15, 2007)

although this may be a very vague clue, this is what I do.

Note: no, I'm not planning some well-thought out strategy to win over a woman and "deceive" her or anything, its just that I find it works.

I usually start getting around to knowing her friends. You don't have to be good friends with them, but just friends in general. In fact, newer the better, cause you can perk up that smile and say "Hey! ___! how's it going?" and it'll seem perfectly normal since you've just met them (trust me, even though it doesn't sound like it, it is completely natural)

but I don't get around to knowing her yet. One day, when she's hanging out in a crowd of people (that are mostly my new friends) i'd say hello to everyone, happily and with enthusiasm. she'll naturally feel like she should get to know you because all of her friends do.

from here, I distance myself from her. I say hi to all her friends when she's around, and throw her the occasional "hello". when she's ready to get to know me better, she'll make the move. I just wait.

If i've done things right, she'll want to talk to me eventually. and when she does, I'm my absolute most serious. I listen attentively to what she has to say, and respond positively. being friends with all of her friends will cause her to think "wow, no wonder everybody is friends with him". Without being friends with them, you won't get that bonus thought.

She'll tend to talk to me more and more, and eventually we'll start doing things together, going out, getting some food together, etc.


Wow. I've really detracted from the original topic. It'd be such a waste if I just deleted all this now, so i'll just post it and hope it helps. it probably won't offer many hints though, since my way of getting to know people offers probably the least hints possible.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 15, 2007)

Most of this stuff can be used for telling if a girl likes you as well?


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Most of this stuff can be used for telling if a girl likes you as well?


I don't think so mate. Haven't you heard Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus?


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> hum you know in my case.. "i know he likes me but i dont want to admit it because i dont want to get hurt (because there is still possibility that he doesnt really likes me, but actually its quite obvious that he likes me)"Â happens more often rather having no clue whether a guy likes me or not... XD.. hum.. hope u get it.
> 
> annoyingly.. most of the guys i've been closed with tend to tease me (im 21 now).. i wonder why. even my bf tease me a looooooot.



Wow I couldn't have said it better myself. Even a lot of married couples I know who have been married for quite a few years, the husbands are always teasing their wives (in a friendly/loving way). Guys like to just irritate the girls they love I think. All in good fun though, nothing mean.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Simple. Have you caught him peering in your window late at night?Â Have you seen him taking your picture from far away? These are true signs you have an admirer. Have you ever got a phone call and the guy just breathes heavy? Check the caller ID, it might be your next boyfriend. If he is truly romantic and he wants to let you know he likes you, he might send you a pigs heart or a dead cat.



Fucking LOL. I was just about to throw something more dark/cynical into the mix. Great minds eh...

This topic is pretty lame...


----------



## Retal (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> what the title says lol yes im boredÂ


He gets a rock on when he sees you.


----------



## Maktub (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(elfgirl_45 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hum you know in my case.. "i know he likes me but i dont want to admit it because i dont want to get hurt (because there is still possibility that he doesnt really likes me, but actually its quite obvious that he likes me)"Â happens more often rather having no clue whether a guy likes me or not... XD.. hum.. hope u get it.
> ...


oh, yes. Nothing better than seeing you kicking the air in despair to reinforce the links of what you like to call relationship. Like, well, we like to have all in one: small brother/sister, sexual partner, soul&mind mate and good friend all in one, yepp.

And yeah, easy to know if the guy gets bones.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 15, 2007)

HE HAS BONER LOL


----------



## Cyan (Sep 15, 2007)

If a girl interest me, I don't do a thing because I know it's useless.
I still have difficult to make friend (not having any except from the net... 2 of them), so girlfriend is not even in mind.

As stated earlier, everybody act differently. all is about their personality and way to live. look what is my reaction from what said Brunno below :



QUOTE(brunno537 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> well, pay attention at the signs that will appear like...
> -Eye contact : *I don't even looks other people in eyes, or not for long. I try not to show I'm bothered and shy. At work I often point at the thing they have to do (look this, and that), but not the people*
> -Kind of the conversation : *I don't talk to anybody except about work features*
> -If the person will offer help about anything that you may ask : *Nobody asked for help when I was in school, nor now. They don't know me so they can't ask for help they don't know I can give*
> ...



As you see, I'm so shy I avoid people. In street I walk straight without looking others and don't take time to look around at shops. I do only what I have to do : going from point A to B and go home.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 15, 2007)

How old are you Cyan?


----------



## Cyan (Sep 15, 2007)

I was waiting for this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm almost 30


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 15, 2007)

Got no girlfriend I assume( I dont mean that in a bad way). Im asking the girl I have liked for ages out this week. Wish me luck guys


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Most of this stuff can be used for telling if a girl likes you as well?


*Rules of engagement are region locked.*


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(elfgirl_45 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> Wow I couldn't have said it better myself. Even a lot of married couples I know who have been married for quite a few years, the husbands are always teasing their wives (in a friendly/loving way). Guys like to just irritate the girls they love I think. All in good fun though, nothing mean.



XD.. oh well.. didnt know that its that common, i thought the only possible reason its just because we both still childish and he's so playful that we ended up teasing each other.

Cyan is like someone that i knew.. O,o.. but that guy will approach the girl he likes secretly.. for example, in front of everyone he will become an annoying stranger who doesnt even look at u when ur eyes meet, but if there's not so much ppl arround and u are not surrounded by ur friends.. he will smile and say hi, sometimes send text message as well.. then when u guys already pretty close, he will show more signs that he likes u..


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 15, 2007)

Also if I like a girl I will uncuff her and remove the blindfold after intercourse and possibly cuddle. If I don't like her I will leave her cuffed and take her clothes and key with me as I leave the hotel room. 

Also if I like a girl when I stop at a gas station I will fill it up myself. If I DON'T Like a girl I'll give her 20 bucks and ask her to pay as I pump....then when she gets to the door I peel out and get the fuck outta dodge leaving her the twenty spot for a cab home.

If I like a girl I'll occasionally let her up for air...if I don't she can breath out of her nose....


----------



## paul1991 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think people would like it better if you told us how to tell if a girl likes you...


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 15, 2007)

There's no defientive way to find out if a girl likes you. alot are cock teases.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 15, 2007)

If chicks like you their voices are usually higher pitched than normal and they talk a bit faster, it's nervousness. They're also more inclined to make contact, and kind of overexaggerate emotions...I can't really describe that last one of give an example but I've noticed it. They play around to seem more "hurt" or something when you say certain things, but it's only an act...


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> ...They play around to seem more "hurt" or something when you say certain things, but it's only an act...



T_T i never act as if i get hurt.. overexaggerate?? i can say that guys are just sooo insensitive sometimes..

and well.. although im a girl myself, i know some girls that just have no shame.. >_>.. for example chasing guys regardless his relationship status, keep trying to get close although its obvious that guy always ignored her.. ect. maybe my pride is too high.. but there's no way i'll chase around a guy shamelessly.. O,o i know that not all girls are like that, but for some reason its really hard for me to have girl friends, im more comfortable hanging out with guys or.. tomboy girls..

Its easier to say that if i dont like the guy, i wont reply to calls or text messages, calls, etc as long as its not an important matters but if i like him.. i'll return the affection and nice things that he does


----------



## DSGRIM (Sep 15, 2007)

my monitor is messed up so I thought this would be a lol topic about cars. WTH


----------



## Smuff (Sep 15, 2007)

He brings you dead pigeons and lays them at your feet


----------



## brunno537 (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly...For the ones that want to know if a girl likes you...

http://www.wikihow.com/Know-if-a-Girl-Likes-You

read it and tell me if it helps


----------



## gamez2003 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you on medication? Fucking flirt with him till he feels safe squeezing your boobies. If he does and giggles, he likes you.



LMAO


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I want a Nakatsu type of guy (from HanaKimi dorama, not manga)...
> ...


There is no real guy I am actually interested in atm but I have been told 2 guys like me and thats kinda why im trying to find out.

Guy 1 is older than me - looks to be mid to late 20's. He is my band director. I do catch him staring at me alot and sometimes when he sings songs at band practice he looks me right in the eyes as he's singing. Also at one stage he did used to send me alot of txt msgs.

Guy 2 is a few years younger than me but is very mature. Always willing to help me with Yu-Gi-Oh! (we both play competitively) I've been told a friend that he talks to me alot, he blushes when he talks to me and gets nervous. I can't say I've noticed this but I trust my friend. He apparently asks how i am, where i am, what i've been doing and that. He apparently said to my last bf that hes lucky to be with me coz im such a nice person.

But yeah theres your info


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Simple. Have you caught him peering in your window late at night?Â Have you seen him taking your picture from far away? These are true signs you have an admirer. Have you ever got a phone call and the guy just breathes heavy? Check the caller ID, it might be your next boyfriend. If he is truly romantic and he wants to let you know he likes you, he might send you a pigs heart or a dead cat.


i rofld


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 16, 2007)

i wish i knew.
cuz im 14.
and i like this guy from my class last yearr.
and we used to flirt alot.
and tease each other
and have play fights and stufff.
but i was to shy to ask him if he liked me,
but when my friends said we were flirting he went all red
and stopped talking to me for a bit.
and he wouldnt dance with me at grad
i was too shy to ask him, my friend did for me,
and he just went red and didnt say anything.
but he always messages me on msn
FIRSTTT
randomly, whenever hes on
and hes always teasing and annoying me, 
and we have our inside jokes.
but i STILL dont know if he likes me
my friends think he does but hes too shy to admit it.

so you guys out there, if you liked a girl, would you do this kinda stuff? (k it all happened to me)
-destroy each others art sculptures (just clay,) in a clay fight
-keep unplugging her glue gun to annoy her, thus making her burn you with a glue gun
-write your name all over and in her binder, which wont wash off.
-put pieces of tape on her arm in science, and then rip them off
-try to get paint on her face, and then go red when she holds your arm to stop you
-ask why you like someone
-comment on a pic where your hugging a guy saying: hes holding you pretty close.
-always joke with her that can piss her off but in the end say jks.
etcc.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 16, 2007)

rofl CrystalSweet you're so naive. Of course the kid likes you, lol little kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And @ snezy, lol YuGiOh. I can just imagine what kind of chick you are now


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 16, 2007)

give him a blow job, if he still talks to you the day after he likes you.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> give him a blow job, if he still talks to you the day after he likes you.


Or he just wants another blowjob.


----------



## Hit (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> what the title says lol yes im boredÂ



As long your a good looking girl he likes you
If not then its hard to find out.


----------



## Neko (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(brunno537 @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Honestly...For the ones that want to know if a girl likes you...
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Know-if-a-Girl-Likes-You
> 
> read it and tell me if it helps



Hm this sounds pretty good.
Someone should try these tips , they look thrustworthy.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 16, 2007)

@ CrystalSweet
What you wrote let me think of Fruits basket.
You are Tohru, and he is Kyo.

Your avatar just suit you very much


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Or he just wants another blowjob.Â



it's possible, but if you are single why would you want a bj off the same girl twice?  theres another 3billion women in the world, with mouths to explore..  if a man comes back for more he must really like you.

be adventurous..


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brunno537 @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly...For the ones that want to know if a girl likes you...
> ...




good stuff


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 16, 2007)

As a guy, I hope I can never tell if a guy likes me, eww.

Just kidding, I usually pop the question. A quick way to find out if she likes me back.
I'm not afraid of failure, only the courageous wins the lady =D


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

its good dat u have confident...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 16, 2007)

lmao, it does kinda seem like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hes so confusing though.
guys are confusing.
arghh


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> There is no real guy I am actually interested in atm but I have been told 2 guys like me and thats kinda why im trying to find out.
> 
> Guy 1 is older than me - looks to be mid to late 20's. He is my band director. I do catch him staring at me alot and sometimes when he sings songs at band practice he looks me right in the eyes as he's singing. Also at one stage he did used to send me alot of txt msgs.
> 
> ...








 dont have experience with older guy.. lol.. but it looks like he's interested in u, O,o the second guy on the other hand i think.. its kinda obvious that he likes u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cos he would care what u've been doing and where u are if he isnt interested in u..

CrystalSweet: regarding ur post about that guy that annoys u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. he act like my bf.. lol. try give him some him if u like him too, it helps.. he's just to overcautious and shy, u have to help him get a confidence that u like him back.

btw i love furuba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 made me smile and cry a lot somehow..


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2007)

Dating Tips on GBAtemp.

A first?

Whatever happened to:





















?


Now it's all:


















Do I exagerate?

_I think not._


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> As a guy, I hope I can never tell if a guy likes me, eww.








  I am seriously still laughing


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 16, 2007)

lmaoo.
if guys want to know how girls act if they like them, ill spill the secret of the girl code


----------



## lagman (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Dating Tips on GBAtemp.
> 
> A first?
> 
> ...



Not the first, nor the last.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> rofl CrystalSweet you're so naive. Of course the kid likes you, lol little kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wouldn't say I'm like Barbie but I thin kI'm pretty and that kinda stuff lol


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> lmaoo.
> if guys want to know how girls act if they like them, ill spill the secret of the girl code


lol but we charge haha


*sorry double post*


----------



## Opium (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> ...



Good luck! I'll have nice big refreshing grog waiting for you when you get back


----------



## ceraphis (Sep 17, 2007)

If someone told you he likes you, he probably asked that person to tell you or hinted at it to get him/her to tell you.

Of course that means he's shy. But of course there's shy who does things himself and shy who gets others to do things for him. Not that one is better than the other, but sometimes it means he likes you too much and is impatient to work on getting your affection otherwise.

I just have to compliment you on seeming to not buy into the whole "he's in the friend zone and thus no chance at relationship" cliche. I hate that idea of finality.

I think a few big things that will tell you you should give a guy a chance no matter what unless it seems fake are:

1. You are comfortable and enjoy yourself with him, wherever you may be
2. He asks you a lot of questions while not really talking about himself much. This shows many things including that he thinks what you do is captivating and that you mean more to him than himself
3. He looks into your eyes. Not deeply, that's for when you're closer, but just enough to show you how much he cares about you and the little things about you: e.g: seemingly meaningless things like how your eyes flutter when you're shy
4. You laugh all the time when you're with him. Not specifically that hes the funniest guy but you're enjoying yourself that much.

Wait for that and you'll be happy you did I bet


----------

